# 2 Years, Over 9000 Rides, FIRED



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

Uber is covering their ass and it's a ashame anyone slipped through the cracks in the first place. Not to sound harsh, but it's Ubers job to do a solid background and anyone with a criminal record or does not meet the qualification, they should not be able to drive. The number one thing that passengers like is the fact that they are assured there driver is clean.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Like most jobs at will.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


What are the issues?

Did they not show up the 1st time?


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

Devildog said:


> Uber is covering their ass and it's a ashame anyone slipped through the cracks in the first place. Not to sound harsh, but it's Ubers job to do a solid background and anyone with a criminal record or does not meet the qualification, they should not be able to drive. The number one thing that passengers like is the fact that they are assured there driver is clean.


 THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.



wk1102 said:


> What are the issues?
> 
> Did they not show up the 1st time?


ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.

CHARGE: SIMPLE ASSAULT (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 02/16/2005
CHARGE: THEFT BY RECEIVING STOLEN PROPERTY (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 06/17/2002

THEY DIDNT CARE 2 YEARS AGO BECAUSE THEY NEEDED MORE DRIVERS BUT NOW IVE BEEN DRIVING TOO LONG I KNOW TOO MUCH. IT SOUNDS FUNNY BUT TRUE. OUT WITH THE OLD IN WITH THE NEW


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


dawn of the autonomous vehicle cometh

if you're laid off for this, you won't spend your money with them.
if you're guilted out, then it's your fault. your friends will tell you to grow up. growing up means doing as told like a child; give up your money to Uber.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.



UberCheese said:


> dawn of the autonomous vehicle cometh
> 
> if you're laid off for this, you won't spend your money with them.
> if you're guilted out, then it's your fault. your friends will tell you to grow up. growing up means doing as told like a child; give up your money to Uber.


If there are autonomous vehicles uber and lyft will not even exist. The car would do all the work. Somebody already has open source ride hailing software. Nobody ever said uber and lyft were smart companies. Hell Dara thinks NASA is going to hand them a flying car. Really dude you think NASA is going to let Uber cash in on that instead of the public? Last time I checked NASA is a PUBLIC COMPANY OWNED BY THE PEOPLEOF THE USA NOT UBER. I am starting to suspect Uber and Lyft are government ops.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.


simple Assault, not complicated.

Transparency is everything


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.


NEWS FLASH IF YOU HAVE USED UBER IN ATLANTA GA YOUVE PROBABLY RODE WITH ME BEFORE. I HAVE OVER 9500 RIDES.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.
> 
> If there are autonomous vehicles uber and lyft will not even exist. The car would do all the work. Somebody already has open source ride hailing software. Nobody ever said uber and lyft were smart companies. Hell Dara thinks NASA is going to hand them a flying car. Really dude you think NASA is going to let Uber cash in on that instead of the public? Last time I checked NASA is a PUBLIC COMPANY OWNED BY THE PEOPLEOF THE USA NOT UBER. I am starting to suspect Uber and Lyft are government ops.


The term: RIDESHARE

I go to Chevrolet and buy an autonomous car, but like pay phones, new tech has erased parking lots.

my chevy takes me to work then my car goes on to do Uber until I get off work.


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> simple Assault, not complicated.
> 
> Transparency is everything


I KNOW THESE ARE BIG WORDS AND ALL BUT I WILL EXPLAIN IT TO YOU. MY COMPLAINT IS AFTER 2 YEARS OF SERVICE TO OVER 10,000 AND OVER 9500 RIDES THAT THIS ALMOST 10 YEAR OLD MISDEMENOR WAS A PROBLEM. WHEN I MYSELF HAVE BEEN SEXUALLY ASSAULTED BY ONE OF MY RIDERS.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

So then where does uber fit in? How can they charge commission off you car when open source software exists?


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> So then where does uber fit in? How can they charge commission off you car when open source software exists?


Uber comes with licensing (greased politicians palms) in place



CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> I KNOW THESE ARE BIG WORDS AND ALL BUT I WILL EXPLAIN IT TO YOU. MY COMPLAINT IS AFTER 2 YEARS OF SERVICE TO OVER 10,000 AND OVER 9500 RIDES THAT THIS ALMOST 10 YEAR OLD MISDEMENOR WAS A PROBLEM. WHEN I MYSELF HAVE BEEN SEXUALLY ASSAULTED BY ONE OF MY RIDERS.


I'm on your side. Uber is garbage.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> CHARGE: SIMPLE ASSAULT (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 02/16/2005
> CHARGE: THEFT BY RECEIVING STOLEN PROPERTY (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 06/17/2002
> ...


I wouldn't have hired you to drive customers, if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers...


Uber can never have too many drivers. It costs them nothing.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm confused....the thread tagline side Fired.....from what???


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Uber is a known government plan. Google rahm emmanuel. His brother invested in it and now they use it as antax slush fund to fund public transportation. Makes sense right? Charge taxis to fund buses and subways. Ok whatever. Its going in their pockets.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I'm confused....the thread tagline side Fired.....from what???


possibly an incorrect F word



dannyg1 said:


> Uber is a known government plan. Google rahm emmanuel. His brother invested in it and now they use it as antax slush fund to fund public transportation. Makes sense right? Charge taxis to fund buses and subways. Ok whatever. Its going in their pockets.


Rahm Emanuel is an Obama Democrat. This is not possible.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Uber can never have too many drivers. It costs them nothing.


Its a proven fact they are better off with more drivers. Less wait time more rides no surge. The only one is doesnt benefit is the drivers and the rest of the people on the road. More cars driving around in circles. Its really just for drunk people and people in the city or with a broken car or going to the airport. Who uses it for anything else?


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

LOOK I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF THIS HAD HAPPENING TO ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME. SO IF THIS DID NOT HAPPEN TO YOU THEN YOU ARE RESPONDING TO THE WRONG POST!!!

THE FIRED IS USED IN THE THREAD AS A FUNNY HA HA NOT MEANT TO BE TAKEN LITERALLY BECAUSE ALL DRIVERS NO THAT WE ARE NOT CONSIDERED EMPLOYEES FROM DAY ONE OF PARTNERSHIP WITH UBER.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> LOOK I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF THIS HAD HAPPENING TO ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME. SO IF THIS DID NOT HAPPEN TO YOU THEN YOU ARE RESPONDING TO THE WRONG POST!!!
> 
> THE FIRED IS USED IN THE THREAD AS A FUNNY HA HA NOT MEANT TO BE TAKEN LITERALLY BECAUSE ALL DRIVERS NO THAT WE ARE NOT CONSIDERED EMPLOYEES FROM DAY ONE OF PARTNERSHIP WITH UBER.


So, we can respond to other posts in the thread, right?


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Uber comes with licensing (greased politicians palms) in place
> 
> I'm on your side. Uber is garbage.


YOU COULD HAVE FOOLED ME BUDDY, YOUVE TURNED THIS THREAD INTO SOMETHING IT WAS NOT MEANT TO BE. I ONLY SEEK INDIVIDUALS WHO HAVE EXPERIENCED THIS WITH UBER JUST TO ASK QUESTIONS ABOUT THEIR TIME WITH UBER


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> YOU COULD HAVE FOOLED ME BUDDY, YOUVE TURNED THIS THREAD INTO SOMETHING IT WAS NOT MEANT TO BE. I ONLY SEEK INDIVIDUALS WHO HAVE EXPERIENCED THIS WITH UBER JUST TO ASK QUESTIONS ABOUT THEIR TIME WITH UBER


I see


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> So, we can respond to other posts in the thread, right?


DO AS YOU PLEASE JUST DONT TALK TO ME ANYMORE YOUR GIVING ME A HEADACHE


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> DO AS YOU PLEASE JUST DONT TALK TO ME ANYMORE YOUR GIVING ME A HEADACHE


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

kudos to uber for taking you off the road.
Rather serious criminal background.
Your were a liability.


----------



## CHARGING CHARGERS (Apr 2, 2017)

YOUR LATE JOINING THE THREAD BUT I SEE YOU DIDNT READ WHAT I WROTE IN THE BEGINING. I SEEK ONLY INDIVIDUALS WHO HAVE HAD THIS SAME THING HAPPEN TO THEM. IT DOES NOT MATTER IF YOU WANT TO TAKE A RIDE WITH ME OR NOT BECAUSE GUESS WHAT IVE DONE PLENTY RIDES WITHOUT YOU AND NO ONE IS TAKING A RIDE WITH ME EVERY AGAIN. SO PLEASE IF YOU DONT HAVE SOMETHING MEANINGFUL TO SAY.....EXIT OUT THE POST PLEASE



polar2017 said:


> kudos to uber for taking you off the road.
> Rather serious criminal background.
> Your were a liability.


YOU CANT READ... OH OKAY I DIDNT KNOW


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> YOUR LATE JOINING THE THREAD BUT I SEE YOU DIDNT READ WHAT I WROTE IN THE BEGINING. I SEEK ONLY INDIVIDUALS WHO HAVE HAD THIS SAME THING HAPPEN TO THEM. IT DOES NOT MATTER IF YOU WANT TO TAKE A RIDE WITH ME OR NOT BECAUSE GUESS WHAT IVE DONE PLENTY RIDES WITHOUT YOU AND NO ONE IS TAKING A RIDE WITH ME EVERY AGAIN. SO PLEASE IF YOU DONT HAVE SOMETHING MEANINGFUL TO SAY.....EXIT OUT THE POST PLEASE
> 
> YOU CANT READ... OH OKAY I DIDNT KNOW


why Kudos to someone losing their income because of something that happened years ago?


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

They shouldn't let drivers Drive Who don't know how to turn their capitals off. It's brutal reading capitalized text. Basic English.

I would delete your thread, don't air out your personal information on some random website.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

You should consider yourself lucky you got 9500 rides in before this happened. You should have never been 'hired' in the first place with a rap sheet like that.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> ... It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background...


Sorry this happened to you but that sounds about right. They hire, hire, and then keep hiring until they have more drivers than they need. Then when they are comfortable with their quota of drivers, they start cleaning out the ranks... from the bottom up.


CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> DO AS YOU PLEASE JUST DONT TALK TO ME ANYMORE YOUR GIVING ME A HEADACHE


And stop yelling at everyone. It doesn't help your argument. 
Although it does give everyone a clearer understanding of your "SIMPLE ASSAULT (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 02/16/2005" charge.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Please don't yell at me because it hasn't happened to me. I just have a question on how many cars you used to get to the 9500 ride plateu...Like what type of mileage were you putting on cars per year. I'm half that number of rides and just wondering if you lucky enough to get only one car to give all those rides.
Thanks for not yelling in advance!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Taco Bell will hire you.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


All caps = mad


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Taco Bell will hire you.


OMG... Have fun with response coming..,lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated.


There's always barber college!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> There's always barber college!


You too.....the caps will be coming your way


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I’m surprise you could drive in the first place. You clearly have change since they date back years ago....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> I KNOW THESE ARE BIG WORDS AND ALL BUT I WILL EXPLAIN IT TO YOU. MY COMPLAINT IS AFTER 2 YEARS OF SERVICE TO OVER 10,000 AND OVER 9500 RIDES THAT THIS ALMOST 10 YEAR OLD MISDEMENOR WAS A PROBLEM. WHEN I MYSELF HAVE BEEN SEXUALLY ASSAULTED BY ONE OF MY RIDERS. ASSWIPE


The fact that you prefer to use ALL CAPS is indicative that you may be unhinged, and therefor unfit to be a safe provider of passenger travel.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> You should consider yourself lucky you got 9500 rides in before this happened. You should have never been 'hired' in the first place with a rap sheet like that.


He only did two things nearly two decades ago. He beat one persons ass and took another ones sh*t. Simple assault and simple theft, neither was complicated.

It was years ago, should absolutely be able to drive. It would be even better if he could display it. This would help all drivers. Assault charges displayed on the back seat would remind riders to remain humble and polite at all times. Don't let the cosmic nature of the star system think your ass can't be kicked right here on the ground. The theft charge would remind riders to tip quickly, and run out the car immediately. Very inspirational


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

I know someone that has 2 class b felonies 18 years ago and still passed the backround for uber and lyft. 1 was possesion with intent of weed which is bs. And other was arson Nd a theft by unauthorized taking. Known him sinse kids good guy just had a few missteps. But still passed


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> CHARGE: SIMPLE ASSAULT (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 02/16/2005
> CHARGE: THEFT BY RECEIVING STOLEN PROPERTY (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 06/17/2002


Since you've been with Uber for a couple years then you should remember the "Safe Ride Fee". Well after many instances and lawsuits at the state level Uber had to change that to what is now called the Booking Fee. Because it was deemed that the phrase Safe Ride Fee was very misleading. After being bashed in some high profile cases about background checks Uber decided that they must provide better vetting of drivers. Uber came out with a new policy that states under no circumstance is any type of violent offense allowed. So you're simple assault is a type of violent offense and nullifies you from contracting with Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


It is a recurring theme with Uber.
Highly rated drivers with years of experience and over 6,000 rides FORCED off of the App.
Many many times i have heard this complaint.
IT SEEMS TO BE UBER POLICY !

Reward long hard service with Mysterious DISMISSAL !



CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> NEWS FLASH IF YOU HAVE USED UBER IN ATLANTA GA YOUVE PROBABLY RODE WITH ME BEFORE. I HAVE OVER 9500 RIDES.


Uber wants drivers to be faceless and interchangeable.

( LIKE ROBOTS !)



UberCheese said:


>


Temper Temper.
Anger Management . . .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> NEWS FLASH IF YOU HAVE USED UBER IN ATLANTA GA YOUVE PROBABLY RODE WITH ME BEFORE. I HAVE OVER 9500 RIDES.


Is Uber regulated in Atlanta? If so, the state may be demanding more stringent adherance. If not, it may be coming and Uber's getting a jump on the housecleaning.

With a violent crime on your record, you shouldn't be driving paying passengers in most states. And theft? That means you have a history of moral turpitude.

I'm more surprised you were onboarded at all. Yes, you've managed to slip through cracks until now. I'm sorry if you've truly changed since then. Maybe find out when the time limit is up in your state.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think its a shame that something that old got you canned.People are so fake and judgemental these days.None of the people ever got into a fight when they were young.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> He only did two things nearly two decades ago. He beat one persons ass and took another ones sh*t. Simple assault and simple theft, neither was complicated.
> 
> It was years ago, should absolutely be able to drive. It would be even better if he could display it. This would help all drivers. Assault charges displayed on the back seat would remind riders to remain humble and polite at all times. Don't let the cosmic nature of the star system think your ass can't be kicked right here on the ground. The theft charge would remind riders to tip quickly, and run out the car immediately. Very inspirational


He is a liability.
Too mush risk involved.
I would not want my wife taking a ride with this driver.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Like I said fake.Lets see your skeletons!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


Sad thing is, in this day/age, you have to be squeaky clean, admit nothing, deny every thing, just pretend your hillary, mostpeople who plead quilty to something,never realize 10-15 yrs down the line, it may come back to haunt you, move to a new state like California, they have expungement laws,not sure about Georgia, talk to a lawyer, good luck,sorry to hear of your issues,jmo


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Sad thing is, in this day/age, you have to be squeaky clean, admit nothing, deny every thing, just pretend your hillary, mostpeople who plead quilty to something,never realize 10-15 yrs down the line, it may come back to haunt you, move to a new state like California, they have expungement laws,not sure about Georgia, talk to a lawyer, good luck,sorry to hear of your issues,jmo


Slave states have only pro slavery laws. Any status of servitude ever, and it's for lifr -- depending on the demographic.

Georgia- low pay, high incarceration rate, high poverty, no additional consumer or labor rights above federal. it's essentially hell on earth depending on your demographics

California - no history of slavery while a US state, no de jure segregation, no official malice toward any demographics. Has some problems with certain groups who attempt to destroy others, but generally moves in the right direction


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Liability all the way... burn him at the stake just to keep him away from owning a car plz and ty


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I think the OPs head exploded....or his caps lock button broke from mashing it so much.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I SEE THAT YOU ARE A NEW MEMBER HERE. IF YOU HAD PREVIOUSLY JOINED (excuse me, my caps lock button was stuck there for a second) you would have read countless tales of people being deactivated for any number of silly things. 100 or 10000 lifetime rides... it matters not. You are *exactly the same* in the eyes of Uber (reread this as many times as it takes to sink into your brain). Someone who has been driving for so long should have learned that long ago!

With a new regime at the top came a new attitude towards "undesirables" driving on their platform. Uber and Lyft have a wee bit of rape problem, you see. Up until now, their MO was to put out a statement condemning such behavior and supposedly put everyone at ease (aside from the victim(s) of course) that an offending driver has been permanently removed from the platform. This reactive behavior lead to them getting a (deserved) PR pummeling. Now they are being proactive, re-running background checks on thousands of drivers and removing those with questionable offenses. Is it fair? No, probably not, but as others have said, you likely never would have gotten the green light in the first place had the bar not been so low.

It's not that I am not sympathetic. Recidivism is a real thing and most people do deserve a second (or even third) chance. Where you made your mistake was putting so much faith and effort into driving with Uber. There is no future there and as you just found out, you are not rewarded anymore for loyalty or harder work than any of us other schmoes driving. What were you doing to set yourself on a good path for the rest of your life? What exactly was your plan if Uber suddenly disappeared tomorrow? Take a deep breath, make a plan and for goodness' sake, please turn off your caps lock key! It will be okay.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I think the OPs head exploded....or his caps lock button broke from mashing it so much.


That sucks, I really wanted to know if he got away with almost 10k with one car.....suspense is killing me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Like I said fake.Lets see your skeletons!


We have cracked the bones of our skeletons to enjoy the marrow .
You may have a rose fertilized with bone dust . . .
Lot of phosphorous.

.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


Are you under 20% or 25% commission? That might answer your question.



Devildog said:


> Uber is covering their ass and it's a ashame anyone slipped through the cracks in the first place. Not to sound harsh, but it's Ubers job to do a solid background and anyone with a criminal record or does not meet the qualification, they should not be able to drive. The number one thing that passengers like is the fact that they are assured there driver is clean.


Uber doesn't care about that. They don't want OG drivers. They actually don't want drivers to stay longer than 6 months. This is an actual internal goal. Because experiences drivers are a negative asset for them in the long run. Especially if you're a 20 percenter, you're on the chopping block.



CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


Maybe don't assault people of recieve stolen goods. I know that might be a stretch for you, but it is possible.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Rahm Emanuel is an Obama Democrat. This is not possible.[/QUOTE said:


> Seriously? I hope that your sarcasm is so thick im questioning whether its sarcasm have you seen what goes on in the city of chicago?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.
> 
> If there are autonomous vehicles uber and lyft will not even exist. The car would do all the work. Somebody already has open source ride hailing software. Nobody ever said uber and lyft were smart companies. Hell Dara thinks NASA is going to hand them a flying car. Really dude you think NASA is going to let Uber cash in on that instead of the public? Last time I checked NASA is a PUBLIC COMPANY OWNED BY THE PEOPLEOF THE USA NOT UBER. I am starting to suspect Uber and Lyft are government ops.


I don't know about nasa but the only thing that's going to take them down is tesla. Within 10 years tesla will be the Toyota of cars and once the tesla network is activated it will undercut uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I think its a shame that something that old got you canned.People are so fake and judgemental these days.None of the people ever got into a fight when they were young.


You do understand that he has not specified whether these convictions were found by a judge or jury or were a matter of a plea agreement. We don't know what the original charges were.

If the final disposition is simple assault, and this was a matter of a plea agreement, then what he did was quite a bit more serious. If it was actually simple assault, it could have been pled down to a disorderly conduct, depending on how much damage he did to the other person. This most likely was not a situation of two guys getting into a fight and the winner gets convicted.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> .


Really? Blame ****** for everything....

how come nobody is mad at the africans that sold out their fellow man to the white slave traders?

Not saying that the white slave traders were right at all....

thing is though slavery had been going on long before the 13 colonies existed. Slaves were the machinery of their time look at egypt look at rome greece etc... again not saying slavery is ok at all im just making a point...


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

OP PLEASE STOP USING ALL CAPS WHEN YOU TYPE. IT MAKES IT HARD TO TAKE WHAT YOU'RE SAYING SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


Receiving stolen property eh? Well thats why people rip people off because theres people like u they do it for. Honestly. Good riddance


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


I was deactivated because of a accidents on my background report that was not my fault and i sent uber documents of what on my report that was not my fault. Uber and lyft system can't differentiate fault or not at fault and therefore uber won't turn my account back on . If you have three or more traffic violations on your DMV RECORD and when time for them to redo background check they fire you. Keep in mine you driving for them and if a tree falling on my car they will count that as a accident . It happen to me in a wind storm and it was on my DMV records. A act of nature and clearly uber seem my documents I submitted to checkr and uber details of the accidents .

This site turn me off for awhile when I posted on here about how unfair uber are treating their drivers . All I wanted to do in let all drivers to make sure they understand uber criteria .. three traffic violations on your DMV RECORD no matter who at fault, uber will deactivated you even if you sent them the proof.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Dave2016 said:


> a theft by unauthorized taking.


As opposed to theft by _authorized_ taking?


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> DO AS YOU PLEASE JUST DONT TALK TO ME ANYMORE YOUR GIVING ME A HEADACHE


Take some Tylenol.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Coca-Cola said:


> Take some Tylenol.


He got something better... Plenty of 420 in stock


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigBadDriver said:


> As opposed to theft by _authorized_ taking?


Thats right.
It isnt Theft when the Government takes it.
Its " Authorized"


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Uber isn't going to take the risk of getting sued and losing millions by knowingly hire a person that has simple assault on their record...


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

Charging chargers yes I was deactivated because of a accidents on my background report that was not my fault and i sent uber documents supporting my background . I never had and accident. Checkr told me to sent uber documents of what on my report. UBER system can't differentiate fault or not at fault and therefore uber won't turn my account back on . One of my accidents was a tree falling on my car in a wind storm , I had to call police so they can get the city to cut the tree up and get those electric pole wires off my car. Also other cars was damaged and one lady had to be taken to the hospital.

Uber deactivated you if you have three or more violations on your DMV RECORD no matter who at fault . It doesn't make sense for uber drivers to risk picking up uber clients and someone hit your car while you driving for uber no fault of yours and after you get three or more violations within three years uber deactivated you no matter who fault.

That what happen to me .


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Usually car vs tree shows up as an at fault incident. Maybe your case wouldn't square with their algorithm.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

North Carolina law requires you to report accidents no matter who at fault and therefore it go on your DMV RECORD


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

There are a number (hundreds at least) of drivers in So Cal that have been deactivated wrongly because of DMV Background checks~

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dmv-deactivation.223933/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/still-deactivated.226064/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> WHEN I MYSELF HAVE BEEN SEXUALLY ASSAULTED BY ONE OF MY RIDERS.


Details please!!!!



jgiun1 said:


> I just have a question on how many cars you used to get to the 9500 ride plateu...!


I would also like to know the answer to this question



CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> NEWS FLASH IF YOU HAVE USED UBER IN ATLANTA GA YOUVE PROBABLY RODE WITH ME BEFORE. I HAVE OVER 9500 RIDES.


In that case I'm pretty upset at myself right now knowing that I tipped a criminal.

I want my $3 back!


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

I done 11,300 trips in the 3 1/2 years and i maintain a 4.85 rate and still got deactivated


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gman61 said:


> I done 11,300 trips in the 3 1/2 years and i maintain a 4.85 rate and still got deactivated


How do you manage to type without all caps after what you've been through?


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do you manage to type without all caps after what you've been through?


No need to do caps. Uber deactivated lots of drivers like me , they have no loyalty to good drivers.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> He only did two things nearly two decades ago. He beat one persons ass and took another ones sh*t. Simple assault and simple theft, neither was complicated.
> 
> It was years ago, should absolutely be able to drive. It would be even better if he could display it. This would help all drivers. Assault charges displayed on the back seat would remind riders to remain humble and polite at all times. Don't let the cosmic nature of the star system think your ass can't be kicked right here on the ground. The theft charge would remind riders to tip quickly, and run out the car immediately. Very inspirational


Man...for a moment I thought...

You were talkin about OJ...8>)

Rakos


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> CHARGE: SIMPLE ASSAULT (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 02/16/2005
> CHARGE: THEFT BY RECEIVING STOLEN PROPERTY (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 06/17/2002


Looks like a criminal to me. I wouldn't want you as an Uber drive. Sorry but good riddance.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I like the way...

That there are so many...

Saints on this board...8>)

Or......

There Must be a LOT...

Of young people on this board...8>O

Rakos


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Details please!!!!
> 
> I would also like to know the answer to this question
> 
> ...


I know Noe, it was a serious question because you don't run into borderline 10k drivers here....lol....I knew he wouldn't answer


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sounds like you slipped through the cracks for being an assaulting thief and Uber merely corrected the issue.

What's the problem here?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


Oh, is that all? You sound like a model citizen to me....


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Living the american dream


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.
> 
> If there are autonomous vehicles uber and lyft will not even exist. The car would do all the work. Somebody already has open source ride hailing software. Nobody ever said uber and lyft were smart companies. Hell Dara thinks NASA is going to hand them a flying car. Really dude you think NASA is going to let Uber cash in on that instead of the public? Last time I checked NASA is a PUBLIC COMPANY OWNED BY THE PEOPLEOF THE USA NOT UBER. I am starting to suspect Uber and Lyft are government ops.


What has NASA have to do with Uber?



Merc7186 said:


> I'm confused....the thread tagline side Fired.....from what???


some folks still mistaken the fact that they are employees. Fact is they are independent contractors.


----------



## Amoses200 (Jan 29, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


There foring people who learn the job good they lile inexperienced workers to steal from and that dont complete promos because they have to pay more they like to spread the work and not pay individuals good money.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


You sound like a "dreamer." Basically, your past has caught up with you. You skated by for 2 years, don't matter. See ya!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Uber doesn't care about that. They don't want OG drivers. They actually don't want drivers to stay longer than 6 months. This is an actual internal goal. Because experiences drivers are a negative asset for them in the long run. Especially if you're a 20 percenter, you're on the chopping block.


Exactly right.
Experienced drivers have figured out how to use Uber, instead of letting Uber use them.
Everyone's time is limited.
Everyone.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> LOOK I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF THIS HAD HAPPENING TO ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME. SO IF THIS DID NOT HAPPEN TO YOU THEN YOU ARE RESPONDING TO THE WRONG POST!!!
> 
> THE FIRED IS USED IN THE THREAD AS A FUNNY HA HA NOT MEANT TO BE TAKEN LITERALLY BECAUSE ALL DRIVERS NO THAT WE ARE NOT CONSIDERED EMPLOYEES FROM DAY ONE OF PARTNERSHIP WITH UBER.


Sorry that happened to you.Seems like they are really cracking down on drivers with constant background checks.I've been with Lyft now for 2+ years & have already done 3 of them.Have you tried Lyft?


----------



## ffran347 (May 30, 2017)

Dam 9500 rides. im at 540 since June and im fed up with the peanuts i get paid. Look at it on the brightside at least you cant go back to them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's only coming down on you now because flat-out Uber didn't care. Hell Uber allowed 52 drivers to operate against state regulations, here in Colorado. They were fined 8.9 million dollars after the Colorado Public Utilities Commission did an audit of criminal backgrounds. These 52 drivers did not have valid driver's license, had felonies, as well as one driver who was an escapee from the Department of Corrections. My guess is they're revisiting all of their criminal backgrounds due to this so the people who Uber was turning their cheek on, are now getting their plug pulled. Had Uber been doing their job correctly to begin with, you wouldn't be dealing with this now. You would have not been hired to begin with


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

But... he seems so stable, why wouldn't Uber want him?!?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


The assault is what got you, probably didn't matter when you first started but maybe a law change since then?

It's more than ten years old, you should be clear for real work now. Take it as a blessing, maybe go solo, get all the tcp insurances yourself.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to help hire security personnel for a site I was working on, after interviews I went to bat for some candidates that were amazing (but had marks on record), then some corp asshole came in and said, "put yourself in my shoes, if something happens, it then comes down to me and why did I agree to *bad judgement*", because in the end, it falls up the ladder, and all anyone cares about is covering their own asses, especially when lawsuits could be a factor and brought up with past records. It has nothing to do with your character or if you changed, it comes down to a paper trail that could put others in a bad light. Being fired from this gig is more than likely a blessing lol Good employers can see past the bullshit and hire people that have moved on and adapted. Put your work ethic to use and apply to places that are not chicken shit, and bring your driving history to the interview in how you can produce.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

dannyg1 said:


> Uber is a known government plan. Google rahm emmanuel. His brother invested in it and now they use it as antax slush fund to fund public transportation. Makes sense right? Charge taxis to fund buses and subways. Ok whatever. Its going in their pockets.


Is that why it's so popular in Chicago?


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> NEWS FLASH IF YOU HAVE USED UBER IN ATLANTA GA YOUVE PROBABLY RODE WITH ME BEFORE. I HAVE OVER 9500 RIDES.


Okay, the fact that you're yelling via ALL CAPS could lead one to suspect you have anger issues. Guilty of assault? Makes sense. 9,500 rides proves nothing. Background check does.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Really? Blame ****** for everything....
> 
> how come nobody is mad at the africans that sold out their fellow man to the white slave traders?
> 
> ...


And I bet you will say your not a racist.  But your words and decision to use them here are clear.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> There's always barber college!


Ironically, that was said shortly after "my way or the _highway_" (you see what I did there)


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE ANGER ISSUES! 

You are out..its a good thing..let it go!!


----------



## UberHottips (Aug 21, 2017)

To state that any criminal record is enough of a reason to obstructsomeone becoming a UBER driver or simply employed for that matter, is a little ridiculous. A criminal record does not mean someone is a rapist, or a serial killer. Sometimes what is on a criminal record is from a very very minor misdemeanour. Plus sometimes minor criminal record records that are on record may have been overlooked by those charged, sometimes not even realising the matter was up for court proceedings, and the spent conviction chance was missed, sometimes with out even being aware. For example if a person had moved address and not been made aware of court proceedings for judgement going ahead for charges pending. A minor charge that very may well have been given spent conviction, end up on a criminal record for 10 years for the sake of not being notified or made aware of charges pending going to court. A very minor criminal charge ends up on someone's record for 10 years, and the violent criminal that assaulted a innocent civilian gets a spent conviction because he was very aware of the charge and provided himself or herself with a lawyer and ends up having it all swept under the carped with a spent conviction. So never make assumptions of someone that simply has an offence recorded on a criminal record. You do not know the full story. And in this case, It is unfair for UBER to have fired this driver.


----------



## Apeman54 (Jan 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> It's only coming down on you now because flat-out Uber didn't care. Hell Uber allowed 52 drivers to operate against state regulations, here in Colorado. They were fined 8.9 million dollars after the Colorado Public Utilities Commission did an audit of criminal backgrounds. These 52 drivers did not have valid driver's license, had felonies, as well as one driver who was an escapee from the Department of Corrections. My guess is they're revisiting all of their criminal backgrounds due to this so the people who Uber was turning their cheek on, are now getting their plug pulled. Uber been doing their job correctly to begin with, you wouldn't be dealing with this now. You would have not been hired to begin with


I'm betting this is the hole reason for the deactivation. Uber was and probably is ok with letting you drive pax around but its costing them to much money to allow it now. simple economics and you have to just have to hope you made enough on those 9500 to retire.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The guy that posted this thread left quicker and more angry than the Ask me for advice guy.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


Your decision to continuously write in caps is a red flag that you have unresolved anger issues.

I hope you find a new job.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


It the case of background checks it might be statutory. Politicians pass new strict requirments for political reasons (cough cough Taxi lobby cough cough).

Same thing happen to people in the financial district.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I will say, it's not fair to the drivers that Uber enforces what rules they want, whenever they choose to do so. However, that is the Uber way. So for him to think he was an exception and would not fall victim to their games, was a little foolish on his part


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You weren't fired your partnership was terminated. You were never an employee so you can't be fired if you were never "hired".....contractor.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

Probably with all the bad publicity lately, Uber is doing a more "thorough" background check.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 3, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 3, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


Yes my cousin told me her brother got fired about three weeks ago and he have a misdemeanor from long time ago. He was driving for Uber for 5 years. We all thought that was crazy! But she called me today and told me now her girlfriend got fired. She started driving in 2015 and when she called support they said because Uber has been getting lawsuits because of these drivers doing crazy stuff to passengers. Like in Gwinnett County a Uber driver was arrested for raping a 16 year old back in December. My cousin girlfriend said they are going all the way back on the criminal background check.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

just 15 months ago Travis publicly announced they would be hiring drivers with criminal records because he felt everyone deserved a second chance

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-criminals-drivers-ride-sharing-service.html


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> just 15 months ago Travis publicly announced they would be hiring drivers with criminal records because he felt everyone deserved a second chance
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-criminals-drivers-ride-sharing-service.html


if there's one thing TK was good at, it's finding ANTS to drive.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> if there's one thing TK was good at, it's finding ANTS to drive.


 And finding escorts / prostitutes LOL when he was caught on video berating the Uber black driver, I believe I read those girls were escorts. No wonder why he's all about employing prostitutes. He gives them money, they drive, and they give him his money back


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sunshine1 said:


> Yes my cousin told me her brother got fired about three weeks ago and he have a misdemeanor from long time ago. He was driving for Uber for 5 years. We all thought that was crazy! But she called me today and told me now her girlfriend got fired. She started driving in 2015 and when she called support they said because Uber has been getting lawsuits because of these drivers doing crazy stuff to passengers. Like in Gwinnett County a Uber driver was arrested for raping a 16 year old back in December. My cousin girlfriend said they are going all the way back on the criminal background check.


Damn....beautiful nails.....your hands are hot!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberHottips said:


> To state that any criminal record is enough of a reason to obstructsomeone becoming a UBER driver or simply employed for that matter, is a little ridiculous. A criminal record does not mean someone is a rapist, or a serial killer. Sometimes what is on a criminal record is from a very very minor misdemeanour. Plus sometimes minor criminal record records that are on record may have been overlooked by those charged, sometimes not even realising the matter was up for court proceedings, and the spent conviction chance was missed, sometimes with out even being aware. For example if a person had moved address and not been made aware of court proceedings for judgement going ahead for charges pending. A minor charge that very may well have been given spent conviction, end up on a criminal record for 10 years for the sake of not being notified or made aware of charges pending going to court. A very minor criminal charge ends up on someone's record for 10 years, and the violent criminal that assaulted a innocent civilian gets a spent conviction because he was very aware of the charge and provided himself or herself with a lawyer and ends up having it all swept under the carped with a spent conviction. So never make assumptions of someone that simply has an offence recorded on a criminal record. You do not know the full story. And in this case, It is unfair for UBER to have fired this driver.


OP didn't say that happened. He never claimed he didn't deserve the convictions. These weren't little B.S. charges. One was violent, the other a crime of "moral turpitude".

He doesn't belong in this type of job.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's the problem. The receiving stolen goods charge. You got a guy who can call his buddies after he drops the pax off at the airport. It's a no win for Uber.

If it was destruction of property, writing bad checks, gun possession, drug possession, or some other charges, it's something passable. But theft and violence are no go's for this gig.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


As you can see all this stupid creepy losers brainwashed driving for charity and donations, for Travis are simple disposable and replaceable items


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

And here's to think for a class 2 misdemeanor I couldn't even do food delivery (smoking pot is bad, I get it uncle Sam).

I paid the grand to my lawyer and acted as a good citizen to be forgiven in the eyes of the government and now legally have a clean background. It sucks but that's life. No one to blame but myself for my actions.

Then I read OP and I wonder was I raised wrong for feeling accountable for my actions... /s


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> just 15 months ago Travis publicly announced they would be hiring drivers with criminal records because he felt everyone deserved a second chance
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-criminals-drivers-ride-sharing-service.html


Travis is a very generous guy
Lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

chemicalart said:


> And here's to think for a class 2 misdemeanor I couldn't even do food delivery (smoking pot is bad, I get it uncle Sam).
> 
> I paid the grand to my lawyer and acted as a good citizen to be forgiven in the eyes of the government and now legally have a clean background. It sucks but that's life. No one to blame but myself for my actions.
> 
> Then I read OP and I wonder was I raised wrong for feeling accountable for my actions... /s


Accountability for one's own actions is lacking more and more these days.

I just posted something about this topic earlier today.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

osii said:


> Here's the problem. The receiving stolen goods charge. You got a guy who can call his buddies after he drops the pax off at the airport. It's a no win for Uber.
> 
> If it was destruction of property, writing bad checks, gun possession, drug possession, or some other charges, it's something passable. But theft and violence are no go's for this gig.


So true


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Travis is a very generous guy
> Lol


 Apparently. When the media reported Travis cashing in some of his shares and becoming an actual cash billionaire, they stated that Travis was going to donate a a large portiin of that billion dollars to a charity. I about choked on my own saliva! in typical Uber fashion, of course no charity had been disclosed or the actual amount he would be donating. I felt like telling the reporter, make sure you follow up on that cuz we would LOVE to know! Even if it was to happen, I guarantee Travis's idea of "large portion" and the general public's idea of "large portion" are . . . lets say, LARGELY different. Im quite sure !


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Apparently. When the media reported Travis cashing in some of his shares and becoming an actual cash billionaire, they stated that Travis was going to donate a a large portiin of that billion dollars to a charity. I about choked on my own saliva! in typical Uber fashion, of course no charity had been disclosed or the actual amount he would be donating. I felt like telling the reporter, make sure you follow up on that cuz we would LOVE to know! Even if it was to happen, I guarantee Travis's idea of "large portion" and the general public's idea of "large portion" are . . . lets say, LARGELY different. Im quite sure !


I gave a million dollars! That is a large portion of income!

Never mind that to an average person that is like giving 100 dollars. Perhaps not an insignificant amount but certainly not "large".

Also that million dollars is a tax write off. For the 100 dollar owner, it is not.


----------



## Gray Matter (Feb 7, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


I was deactivated on Jan 25, then on Feb 4th told via email Uber did not want to enter into an engagement with me after I drove for them 15 months aver 5 star rating with numerous compliments and only the minor complaints. Following through there nothing more than a scripted response and no further breakdown as to the rationale



Devildog said:


> Uber is covering their ass and it's a ashame anyone slipped through the cracks in the first place. Not to sound harsh, but it's Ubers job to do a solid background and anyone with a criminal record or does not meet the qualification, they should not be able to drive. The number one thing that passengers like is the fact that they are assured there driver is clean.


Uber must then publish their change of policy. Uber asked int he application process if one has been convicted of a felony with the past 7 years. So a person who was convicted of a non-violent crime over 30 years ago with no further offense should not be deactivated. If Uber's new policy is that you must be completely clean of a police record, then it should post that new policy



Uberchampion said:


> Your decision to continuously write in caps is a red flag that you have unresolved anger issues.
> 
> I hope you find a new job.


beware of the UBER TROLLS



BlackTruth said:


> You sound like a "dreamer." Basically, your past has caught up with you. You skated by for 2 years, don't matter. See ya!


Its not about whether someones past caught up with them. Its Uber changing the policy and not alerting the drivers. Yes the new background checks. However, their website states that you cannot be convict of a felony within the past 7 years. So potential drivers who have not been convicted in th at time frame did nothing wrong nor were they lying. Uber decided to change the rules and not notify the driver contractors ands just let go of them. Karma will hit uber in the worst way. Thats why they are getting it now.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

dannyg1 said:


> Simple assault and you think im going to get in a car with you? Sad thing is they dont background check or do iq tests on drivers. Heres a thought start your own same day delvery service and use uber drivers as your mules. Just load up their car and keep changing the destination on them.
> 
> If there are autonomous vehicles uber and lyft will not even exist. The car would do all the work. Somebody already has open source ride hailing software. Nobody ever said uber and lyft were smart companies. Hell Dara thinks NASA is going to hand them a flying car. Really dude you think NASA is going to let Uber cash in on that instead of the public? Last time I checked NASA is a PUBLIC COMPANY OWNED BY THE PEOPLEOF THE USA NOT UBER. I am starting to suspect Uber and Lyft are government ops.


security theater you really think apu from yakstankastans background was vetted? or Grandpa simpsons records frim the 50s 60s 70s 80s, since 60+% of drivers are immigrants or seniors? how bout vets some technically murderers

lawyers, doctors dont sign up for $3 an hour jobs

sucks for dude because its obvious they kickin him to the curb but if those not felonies he could try to have them expunged years ago...

they did rerun mine last year, showed nothing but was booted a week waiting for it to come in, ran again like 6 months later(like damn they running every 6 months now) and this one showed a non violent charge from the early 90s for something thats legal now but haven't heard anything, like damn i was 18 & im in my 40s now they really going deep & lyft actually denied me for it but it was more funny then anything so i said ef em, i could of had it expunged a decade ago but id rather have the street cred, i have nasa background clearence & passed a tsa background check but lyft dont want me to be a chauffeur for a 1980s wage lol

if you go to fair credit act or something i think its actually illegal to go back so many years but its not like uber follows any laws

try to get it expunged & sign back up, buy a driver account on tor, or find a friend / family member with similar looks sign up & send them a cut monthly

lots of choices


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> You should consider yourself lucky you got 9500 rides in before this happened. You should have never been 'hired' in the first place with a rap sheet like that.


I am not a lawyer or anything but simple assault can be just yelling at someone, with no physical contact.

Assault = verbal and battery = physical. I have yelled at many people in my life, just saying


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Haha !


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


Uber is clamping down on back ground checks due to a few recent dings they got for being lax. Uber paid over $9 million to settle a State of Colorado suit claiming lax back ground checks, some months back.

Each state has their own laws on hownfar back an employer can check. In CO they can only go back 7 years, with exceptions for convictions such as murder...rape...etc. I would check the laws in your state.

Drive safe.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

[



> CHARGE: SIMPLE ASSAULT (DISPOSITION: GUILTY) 02/16/2005
> CHARGE: THEFT BY RECEIVING STOLEN PROPERTY (DISPOSITION: G
> THEY DIDNT CARE 2 YEARS AGO BECAUSE THEY NEEDED MORE DRIVERS BUT NOW IVE BEEN DRIVING TOO LONG I KNOW TOO MUCH. IT SOUNDS FUNNY BUT TRUE. OUT WITH THE OLD IN WITH THE NEW


Spare me. You have a conviction for a violent crime and a property crime...4 years apart. I wouldn't want to be in your car.

You made some epically bad choices. There are consequences.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Devildog said:


> Uber is covering their ass and it's a ashame anyone slipped through the cracks in the first place. Not to sound harsh, but it's Ubers job to do a solid background and anyone with a criminal record or does not meet the qualification, they should not be able to drive. The number one thing that passengers like is the fact that they are assured there driver is clean.


What about all the dirty little pax holes?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> What about all the dirty little pax holes?


It is against the rules for the pax to do a lot of things, they will get their account banned if they do them. At no time will UBER do anything to keep them from signing up again in the future. This message does not require a reply. Can we assist you with anything else?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> It is against the rules for the pax to do a lot of things, they will get their account banned if they do them. At no time will UBER do anything to keep them from signing up again in the future. This message does not require a reply. Can we assist you with anything else?


Isn't that the point of a background check though?... To prevent something from happening? And yes I have this itch on my bridge of no return I need assistance with!

Thanks Guy


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> Have anyone else been let go from Uber because of background check re-run? My background has not changed in my 2 years of service and all of a sudden my account has been deactivated for the same things listed in my background 2 years ago. It seems to me that Uber now has many drivers in Atlanta so they now have a problem with my background. Why was my background okay 2 years ago but now its a problem? Anyone else been through this?


Yes uber deactivated me because someone hit my car while i was park at a red light. I nerver had an accident of my fault in 40 years.. uber system can't Differentiate the difference between who fault in any accidents. I sent them proof of police reports showing them who was at fault and they didn't give a crsp after i have driven over 11140 trips in 3 1/2 years and maintain a 4.85 rate ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> It is against the rules for the pax to do a lot of things, they will get their account banned if they do them. At no time will UBER do anything to keep them from signing up again in the future. This message does not require a reply. Can we assist you with anything else?


 *Resolved*


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

All uber drivers at risk of losing rheir job once they check your background check.. what drivers need to know is that if you had any type of accidents three or more you will be deactivated you have any violation it doesn't matter who fault ..


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> *Resolved*


Please leave a feedback comment.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gman61 said:


> All uber drivers at risk of losing rheir job once they check your background check.. what drivers need to know is that if you had any type of accidents three or more you will be deactivated you have any violation it doesn't matter who fault ..


Not true.



Immoralized said:


> Please leave a feedback comment.


 Can we help you with something else?
*yes* 
Regarding this issue or something else? Lol

Oh oh oh . . . Be rest assured


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Not true.


What did Gman61 say that wasn't true? Somewhat confusingly communicated, yeah, but what he was saying is true. 3 minor "incidents" in the last 3 years, and you are subject to deactivation/waitlisting. "Incidents" are minor traffic infractions or minor accidents. With regard to the accidents, it doesn't matter if they're your fault or not. This is an insurance thing and, as far as I can tell, one that is suddenly being enforced this year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> . 3 minor "incidents" in the last 3 years, and you are subject to deactivation/waitlisting.


No that's not what he said. 
He said, 
"three or more you will be deactivated"

Subject vs will

I am saying "you will be deactivated" is not true


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I am not a lawyer or anything but simple assault can be just yelling at someone, with no physical contact.
> 
> Assault = verbal and battery = physical. I have yelled at many people in my life, just saying


Regardless, don't wait for the cops to show up. Never hang around.


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

Devildog said:


> Uber is covering their ass and it's a ashame anyone slipped through the cracks in the first place. Not to sound harsh, but it's Ubers job to do a solid background and anyone with a criminal record or does not meet the qualification, they should not be able to drive. The number one thing that passengers like is the fact that they are assured there driver is clean.


Your stupid, they cant fire you if your background has not changed. Uber is trying to clean up for it big IPO which will suck. They are going public on the stock market and want to put on a good public image by cleaning house (unfairly) and taking more from the drivers to increase profitability.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

jesse3398 said:


> Your stupid, they cant fire you if your background has not changed. Uber is trying to clean up for it big IPO which will suck. They are going public on the stock market and want to put on a good public image by cleaning house (unfairly) and taking more from the drivers to increase profitability.


The IPO is gonna be a fire sale. Anybody who buys in deserves what they get.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> No that's not what he said.
> He said,
> "three or more you will be deactivated"
> 
> ...


It is true, because the insurance companies are refusing to cover you. Both Uber and Lyft have been running Mass "random" background checks, and if you have three incidents in three years, they will deactivate you or waitlist you. They have to. They have no insurance for you if they don't.

My poor decision to include a particular word doesn't change the fact. Do you know someone who have their background checked this year, 2018, who was not waitlisted or deactivated that had three in the last three?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Lyft started using chekr today.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jesse3398 said:


> Your stupid, they cant fire you if your background has not changed. Uber is trying to clean up for it big IPO which will suck. They are going public on the stock market and want to put on a good public image by cleaning house (unfairly) and taking more from the drivers to increase profitability.


Not stupid. And they can't "fire" you because you're not an employee.

They CAN deactivate or waitlist you. They can do that for NO reason whatsoever, if they wish. Read your contract. All they have to do is give you 7 days notice. They did it to me, and it was EXACTLY 7 days after they sent the email. Right down to the minute.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> It is true, because the insurance companies are refusing to cover you. Both Uber and Lyft have been running Mass "random" background checks, and if you have three incidents in three years, they will deactivate you or waitlist you. They have to. They have no insurance for you if they don't.
> 
> My poor decision to include a particular word doesn't change the fact. Do you know someone who have their background checked this year, 2018, who was not waitlisted or deactivated that had three in the last three?


 yes I do. I'm not some troll who just goes around arguing with random posts. I wouldn't have said it's not true if I didn't actually have fax or knowledge that it's not true.

As for waitlisted, what does that even mean? They're deactivating you but they have you on a waitlist to reactivate you? Why even deactivate you then? Does it mean you're suspended waiting for Uber to take a closer look at your account?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> yes I do. I'm not some troll who just goes around arguing with random posts. I wouldn't have said it's not true if I didn't actually have fax or knowledge that it's not true.
> 
> As for waitlisted, what does that even mean? They're deactivating you but they have you on a waitlist to reactivate you? Why even deactivate you then? Does it mean you're suspended waiting for Uber to take a closer look at your account?


I am waitlisted until the first of the three ages out, and I am again eligible. None of the accidents were my fault, and I submitted police reports and notices of disposition from the courts regarding the tickets that were issued (with guilty verdicts) to the other parties.

Please share your facts. I'm a prime candidate to benefit from them. Uber's legal dept. said the reason they waitlisted instead of deactivated me is that they WANT me to drive. I have a good history. If the insurance companies change the policy, I'll be back in earlier (if I want to be).


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

CHARGING CHARGERS said:


> THERE WAS NO SLIP IN ANY CRACKS THE SAME INFORMATION WAS GIVEN BACK IN 2015. PLEASE OPEN YOUR EYES. UBER HAS GROWN IN ATLANTA. WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING THEY DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW THEY HAVE TOO MANY. SO U THINK ITS FAIR FOR THEM TO ACCEPT IT WHEN THEY NEED MORE DRIVERS AND THEN WHEN YHEY DONT NEED THEM ANYMORE TO JUST THROW THEM AWAY. SO WHAT ABOUT YOUR SAFETY WITH RIDERS. ARE YOU SO NAIVE TO THINK EVERY RIDER THAT GETS IN YOUR CAR HAS A CLEAN BACKGROUND? IF SO THEY GOT YOU REALLY BRAINWASHED DUDE.
> 
> ONE IS IN 2005, THE OTHER IS 2001 YES CHECKR SENT THE SAME IDENTICAL EMAIL WITH THESE ON THERE 2 YEARS AGO NOTIFYING ME OF ADVERSE INFORMATION BEING SENT TO UBER.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have been accepted to begin with


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I am waitlisted until the first of the three ages out, and I am again eligible. None of the accidents were my fault, and I submitted police reports and notices of disposition from the courts regarding the tickets that were issued (with guilty verdicts) to the other parties.
> 
> Please share your facts. I'm a prime candidate to benefit from them. Uber's legal dept. said the reason they waitlisted instead of deactivated me is that they WANT me to drive. I have a good history. If the insurance companies change the policy, I'll be back in earlier (if I want to be).


 Well these incidents were three years ago. so the first one will drop off here in a couple weeks , with all 3 being dropped off by the end of the year. Did you actually contact the insurance company yourself? I don't know if I would trust Uber to be giving accurate information. Does your state still have James River or did you guys get switched out this year like some of the other states? Uber is going to do what they want regardless. It doesn't matter if there are 10 other drivers in your situation and they are allowed to drive, if Uber wants you out you're going to be out. Not to be mean but that's how it is


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Well these incidents were three years ago. so the first one will drop off here in a couple weeks , with all 3 being dropped off by the end of the year. Did you actually contact the insurance company yourself? I don't know if I would trust Uber to be giving accurate information. Does your state still have James River or did you guys get switched out this year like some of the other states? Uber is going to do what they want regardless. It doesn't matter if there are 10 other drivers in your situation and they are allowed to drive, if Uber wants you out you're going to be out. Not to be mean but that's how it is


I spoke to Uber's Legal Dept. This is now the formal, no-exceptions policy. I pointed out that in Aug. the same report results were fine. In Feb. They weren't. It's been the policy for awhile, but they almost never enforced it until this year.

Lyft did the same to me. Was fine in Nov. once I proved the accidents weren't my fault, and no way I could have avoided them. In Jan., a "random" background check was run (just as Uber would do a few weeks later), and the same results got me deactivated.

There are stories of this exact scenario all over the forum this year. Uber started doing background check "sweeps", rather than just waiting for the annual or 6-month mark. This is also why so many are being waitlisted for so long while these checks are being done... the process has Uber completely backlogged. Checkr isn't. Uber is. They have to follow a procedure of notices to the driver's being deactivated, and the deactivateds get handled first because that's what the JR wants.

It's what other insurance companies want, too, when it comes to insuring drivers transporting people. I applied to a local cab stand in Oct. Figured I'd take one or two shifts a week. Owner and I hit it off. I'm friends with the guy's best driver, and she vouched for me. We would not have been working the same shifts. No conflicts, and he was putting together a tentative schedule that included me. Ins. said no. Even after we showed the company all the police and court papers.

3-in-3.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This whole thread is making me nervous ... well, kinda. I still wanna drive once in a while.
About three months ago I got rear ended (ap was off). Clearly other guys fault. (In fact he was cited).
About two weeks ago I was side swiped. (Ap was ON, I was my way to picking up a pax). Cool thing is that it was witnessed by an on duty federal LEO. Again, clearly other guys fault.
So, I'm two for three ... and I got a long ways, time wise, to go.

Now ... next question: Why was a Federal cop following me? Mebe I should step back from my import/export business for a while?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I spoke to Uber's Legal Dept. This is now the formal, no-exceptions policy. I pointed out that in Aug. the same report results were fine. In Feb. They weren't. It's been the policy for awhile, but they almost never enforced it until this year.
> 
> Lyft did the same to me. Was fine in Nov. once I proved the accidents weren't my fault, and no way I could have avoided them. In Jan., a "random" background check was run (just as Uber would do a few weeks later), and the same results got me deactivated.
> 
> ...


It may be a state specific law that went into effect Jan 1 and they just cycled through to you in Feb. Good luck!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I spoke to Uber's Legal Dept. This is now the formal, no-exceptions policy. I pointed out that in Aug. the same report results were fine. In Feb. They weren't. It's been the policy for awhile, but they almost never enforced it until this year.
> 
> Lyft did the same to me. Was fine in Nov. once I proved the accidents weren't my fault, and no way I could have avoided them. In Jan., a "random" background check was run (just as Uber would do a few weeks later), and the same results got me deactivated.
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm IDK. And actually if we're talking about incidents that are not our fault too, that would make it 4 incidents. Two of them were on the clock and got reported directly to the companies. One was driver's fault and one was the other driver's fault. Then there's another accident and a speeding ticket. Not reported directly to the companies but Background was just ran in February.


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

jesse3398 said:


> Your stupid, they cant fire you if your background has not changed. Uber is trying to clean up for it big IPO which will suck. They are going public on the stock market and want to put on a good public image by cleaning house (unfairly) and taking more from the drivers to increase profitability.


I'm stupid?? Only ignorant, uneducated losers respond with personal insults. So I will take stupid over the latter. Obviously you know little about businesses seeking to go public so again, I will taketstupid over complete ignorance. Next time, can you at least stay on topic?



jesse3398 said:


> Your stupid, they cant fire you if your background has not changed. Uber is trying to clean up for it big IPO which will suck. They are going public on the stock market and want to put on a good public image by cleaning house (unfairly) and taking more from the drivers to increase profitability.


Jesse, by the way, Uber and Lyft can't fire you because they are NOT your employer and you are NOT an employee. They can terminate the contract at ANYTIME for ANY REASON. So its quote clear you are also not an attorney. Can only imagine your driving record.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

You were a disposable asset. They can dispose after you been used well.


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> There's always barber college! :smiles:


Are you aware Barbers are banking WAY more than you ever will with these 2 POS ride share companies. Same with Taco Bell. No one on here is Netting more than $15-18 an hour. (ANNUALIZED).


----------

